
Project Scorpio : The Next Xbox - dumindunuwan
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vs_UVpVWnmY
======
nabaraz
\- 8 cpu cores \- 320 gb bandwith \- 4k and vr ready \- 6 tflops (about 980Ti
level)

I wouldn't expect a low price point. Probably 1k-2k range?

